# Грыжа позвоночника, советуют оперировать в Бурденко. Буду рада всем отзывам



## Амиша (16 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора и посетители форума.Проблемы в пояснице были очень давно,лечение не помогало.Сделав КТ нашли грыжи. Потом опять лечение.Последние 6лет.ухудшение, на данный момент не могу ходить,правая нога немеет,и теряется чувствительность.Постоянная боль,ночью,днём при малейшей нагрузке.Блокады ставила,уже и они не действуют.Собираюсь на операцию, жду отзывов кто делал.Подскажите кому стоит обращаться?


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2022)

@Амиша, здравствуйте!
Где Вы находитесь территориально? 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Амиша (16 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте, @La murr,  не получается почему-то загрузить файлы.большой формат, попробую ещё по другому.


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2022)

@Амиша, при загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438

Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.


----------



## Амиша (16 Июн 2022)

https://cloud.mail.ru/stock/7ANrqECSFZnZGp5hZYZ9dG9B


----------



## Atnalog (10 Сен 2022)

Амиша написал(а):


> ... Собираюсь на операцию, жду отзывов кто делал.Подскажите кому стоит обращаться?


В Бурденко много отличных нейрохирургов, но лучшие по грыжам это имхо Коновалов и Назаренко.

Коновалов - зав 10 отделением нейрохирургии, рекомендую для общего развития полностью посмотреть вот это интервью, получите ответы на очень многие вопросы


----------



## Амиша (10 Сен 2022)

Добрый вечер,мне уже сделали операцию,пока не отписалась здесь.


----------



## Atnalog (10 Сен 2022)

@Амиша, Вас в Бурденко оперировали, кто из хирургов?


----------



## Амиша (10 Сен 2022)

Нет, меня оперировали на Волынской.
Степанян Мушег и Литвинов Владимир.


----------

